# New Zealand Db Recipe



## Bogan333 (18/9/11)

I've looked everywhere for this recipe, can any body help please.


----------



## manticle (18/9/11)

What recipe. More info:

Name of beer if remembered?
Name of person who contributed recipe if remembered?
All grain, partial, kit or extract?

New zealand doesn't mean too much in this context


----------



## Bogan333 (18/9/11)

manticle said:


> What recipe. More info:
> 
> Name of beer if remembered?
> Name of person who contributed recipe if remembered?
> ...


 DB Draught is a commercial beer in New Zealand, But I'm hoping some one know's a DB Draught style home brew kit recipe.


----------



## manticle (18/9/11)

Apologies. I thought you were talking about a recipe in the forum db (database) that someone had put there that incorporated New Zealand hops.


----------



## Salt (19/9/11)

georgecopley said:


> DB Draught is a commercial beer in New Zealand, But I'm hoping some one know's a DB Draught style home brew kit recipe.


Sorry cant help you with a recipe mate, but are you sure you want to clone this beer? Almost be cheaper buying it! My father in law drinks this regularly.

Not having a dig, Im a kiwi and my favourite local drop is Waikato, but I dont ever wish to replicate it! There are so many options with Homebrew!!

In any case, Rate Beer calls it an American Dark Lager, which is interesting. Have a read of the comments, you might be able to pick out some characteristics to help formulate a recipe.

The DB website doesnt offer much to help with recipe ideas, but says this...
"DB Draught has a crystal-clear, copper gold colour with a malty and slightly nutty flavour to balance the mild, aromatic hop aromas and clean bitterness. The beer is very smooth with a long finish and hints of caramel flavours in the aftertaste."

Good luck!


----------



## Bribie G (19/9/11)

I was in Welly last year, first time in NZ and I wandered into a few local pubs to try the beers that the locals mainly drink - Tui, Export Gold etc. I was surprised at how clean and fresh they taste compared to the likes of VB and XXXX here, no metallic twangy background, soapy or "mousecage" off flavours. Even though they are only 4% they come across as a bigger beer, and a nice genuine hoppiness in the aftertaste. However they are so clean that there is nothing to hide behind if you get any off flavours, and I can't see that a kit is going to give you the right effect. 

If I was doing a darker NZ with all grain I'd probably start with a base malt such as Joe White or Barrett Burston, a touch of black malt for the colour but no crystals as you don't want too much caramel, around 20% white sugar and Pacific Gem to around 18 IBU. For a tryout I'd use a clean fermenting yeast such as US-05 fermented at 16


----------



## Bogan333 (25/9/11)

Any one on DB Draught recipe I have a lot kiwi mate here in Perth and they tell there is only place you can buy DB Draught in Perth and it's over $70 crt


----------

